# Welcome Back!



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

Just wanted to welcome back all the users who were unable to access the site in recent weeks. You have my sincerest apologies, please know that we missed you. I hope you won't stay mad at me for very long. 

To explain what happened and why you weren't able to access the site:

 Quote:

  Ok, with the help of all of you who sent me the advanced data I requested earlier today we were able to trace the problem back to a anti-DOS (denial of service) server side program that literally went rouge banning people's IP addresses. I asked for the log of banned IP's to be erased and as soon as that was done the site began working again for many people.

If you are out there unable to access the site PLEASE let me know. As far as we know though, this issue has been resolved.  
 
As I said before, I am incredibly happy to have you here once again. Please don't stay mad, it was something no one could have foreseen and took us much longer than anticipated to track the issue.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 16, 2009)

I am just happy that everything is back to normal.  I (and I am sure most people would agree) could never be mad at you Janice!  This was not your fault at all and thank you so much for making Specktra so wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We all REALLY appreciate ALL of your hard work!!


----------



## twilightessence (Jan 16, 2009)

Its just good to know that we were being heard and something was being done on this end LOL. That's a tricky problem, I'm happy you were savvy enough to figure out what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm just happy to be back.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

I am glad everyone can access specktra now again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much Janice!

The site still won't stop loading here though but I am sure this will be fixed soon too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The newer MAC smileys are not working yet but I've seen that just the path needs to get fixed. They are not in the "forum" folder yet.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 16, 2009)

Phew!  I didn't think I was ever going to get back on.  Thanks for fixing the problem


----------



## aziajs (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad it was resolved.


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_





 I am glad everyone can access specktra now again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much Janice!

The site still won't stop loading here though but I am sure this will be fixed soon too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The newer MAC smileys are not working yet but I've seen that just the path needs to get fixed. They are not in the "forum" folder yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are they working now Jeanette? I need you to post an update in that smilie thread. I'm seeing tons of new ones I haven't seen before. You've been busy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Glad it was resolved._

 
Agreed, good to see you back Azia you were sorely missed.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Phew!  I didn't think I was ever going to get back on.  Thanks for fixing the problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't imagine what it must have felt like, I know I was miserable knowing all of you were out there unable to access the site. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Its just good to know that we were being heard and something was being done on this end LOL. That's a tricky problem, I'm happy you were savvy enough to figure out what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm just happy to be back._

 
Yes, as much as it hurt me to read the comments being made out there I understood that everyone was just frustrated with not being able to access the site. Happy you're back!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am just happy that everything is back to normal.  I (and I am sure most people would agree) could never be mad at you Janice!  This was not your fault at all and thank you so much for making Specktra so wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We all REALLY appreciate ALL of your hard work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for your forgiveness, it was a very challenging 2 weeks knowing you all were out there without any Specktra love in your life!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Are they working now Jeanette? I need you to post an update in that smilie thread. I'm seeing tons of new ones I haven't seen before. *You've been busy!*_

 













 <-- the excitement of a smiley addict!
They are working now, thank you so much Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will update the list in the smiley thread now.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## elegant-one (Jan 16, 2009)

Many Thanks Janice! It made some of realize how close we all are - & isn't that cool!


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_













 <-- the excitement of a smiley addict!
They are working now, thank you so much Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will update the list in the smiley thread now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Jeanette, you're a gem!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_






_

 








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Many Thanks Janice! It made some of realize how close we all are - & isn't that cool!_

 
That IS cool! Glad you're back.


----------



## franimal (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you Janice! I am so happy to be back on. Thank you for all your hard work and for listening to us. I am eternally grateful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy I feel like crying right now.


----------



## Odette (Jan 16, 2009)

Glad to be back. I really really missed Specktra.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG, it is sooooooo nice to be back!  I really missed this place & all its amazing members! Thanks for getting us back Janice! You're the best


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am glad everyone is back too... It seemed like it was only a handful of us there for awhile....wasn't as much excitement!!


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2009)

Yayyyyyyy!!! >_< It's so good to be back on my most favorite forum. A big thank you to Janice for all of your hard work and making the site accessible to everyone once again. And I was never mad, just sad that I could not visit Specktra.


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 17, 2009)

dude! finally lol! not knowing was the worst part. 

so our ip addies were banned eh? i guess _we're too sexy for this site_ hahah! <3


----------



## NutMeg (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh man, I am so relieved it isn't even funny. The worst part was not knowing what was going on, I'm not a patient person and I was wigging out like an addict without the drug of choice. 

On another note, I just said goodbye to a close friend who is going to be on a year and a half long exchange to South America and I was so upset when I got home. This is the best present ever, it made my night a million times better.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am just happy that everything is back to normal.  I (and I am sure most people would agree) could never be mad at you Janice!  This was not your fault at all and thank you so much for making Specktra so wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  We all REALLY appreciate ALL of your hard work!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Thank you for all your work!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_








 <-- the excitement of a smiley addict!
They are working now, thank you so much Janice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will update the list in the smiley thread now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love these smilies!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I love these smilies!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## MACGIRL68 (Jan 17, 2009)

THANK YOU JANICE!
When I got home last night I was going to try to attempt the email directions that you sent me but to my suprise..................Specktra was back.  I almost cried tears of joy.  As promised tonight I supported Specktra at the bronze level and very soon will make the platinum upgrade.  Thank you for all the hard work you and others have done to bring us back.  Im sure that not one of us was ever mad, just so sad everyday and just missing being here so much (even if you don't post that much, lol, I'm talking about myself).  The information is always fabulous.  Best web site ever.  Best wishes.
Julia


----------



## Hilly (Jan 17, 2009)

I luuurrrveeee specktra! Thank you Janice for EVERYTHING you do


----------



## Janice (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_Thank you Janice! I am so happy to be back on. Thank you for all your hard work and for listening to us. I am eternally grateful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy I feel like crying right now._

 
Don't cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We're happy to have you able to access the site. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Glad to be back. I really really missed Specktra._

 
We missed you! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_OMG, it is sooooooo nice to be back!  I really missed this place & all its amazing members! Thanks for getting us back Janice! You're the best
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, YOU'RE the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Yayyyyyyy!!! >_< It's so good to be back on my most favorite forum. A big thank you to Janice for all of your hard work and making the site accessible to everyone once again. And I was never mad, just sad that I could not visit Specktra.









_

 
Glad you weren't upset with us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_dude! finally lol! not knowing was the worst part. 

so our ip addies were banned eh? i guess we're too sexy for this site hahah! <3_

 
Indeed! You're too sexy for this site, too sexy ooooh you're too sexy for the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Oh man, I am so relieved it isn't even funny. The worst part was not knowing what was going on, I'm not a patient person and I was wigging out like an addict without the drug of choice. 

On another note, I just said goodbye to a close friend who is going to be on a year and a half long exchange to South America and I was so upset when I got home. This is the best present ever, it made my night a million times better._

 
Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGIRL68* 

 
_THANK YOU JANICE!
When I got home last night I was going to try to attempt the email directions that you sent me but to my suprise..................Specktra was back.  I almost cried tears of joy.  As promised tonight I supported Specktra at the bronze level and very soon will make the platinum upgrade.  Thank you for all the hard work you and others have done to bring us back.  Im sure that not one of us was ever mad, just so sad everyday and just missing being here so much (even if you don't post that much, lol, I'm talking about myself).  The information is always fabulous.  Best web site ever.  Best wishes.
Julia
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for supporting the site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I luuurrrveeee specktra! Thank you Janice for EVERYTHING you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for being such a great contributor Hilly! <3


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks again Janice! All your hard work is much appreciated!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for all your hard work!  I'm glad we're all back to being one big happy, MAC addicted, family!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Janice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could access Specktra on 17 Jan and have no problems since. Thank you very much for listening to those of us who couldn't access Specktra. We feel loved!


----------



## aaj83 (Jan 18, 2009)

yaaaah!!!
specktra is the fave part of my day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



u go janice!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Janice for your good work!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so pleased that I can access Specktra properly again now. When I'm at work, I visit the site every breaktime and lunchtime and when I couldn't get the forum to load, it made the whole day seem so much more of a drag. I missed it more than I ever realised I would so thanks for all the hard work that's gone into getting everything up and running again.


----------

